# An interesting conundrum..



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

First, I will preface this post with this image:










As some of you know, I have my semi-custom Sims up for sale. "Custom guitar" doesn't really fit the description when I couldn't change the scale length, or the body. I just decided woods and hardware, and that's cool - this guitar is the best electric I've picked up.

Unforunately, the body just does not jive with me as well as I had originally hoped. This is not a knock on Sims, as the guitar is stunning in nearly every way. It's a total beast to play sitting down, it just doesn't sit right standing up. Part of that is probably because I am barrel-chested, and part of it is the design of the guitar.

Here's where I'm at, in guitar land:

- working with friends on starting a metal band
- wanting to start a punk/rock/ambience band
- I want a guitar I enjoy playing that sounds great, looks great and most importantly feels great
- I'm between getting one really nice Pro-level guitar or 2 semi-pro imports and upgrading them + money for food/rent/car stuff

That last point is the point of this thread. I have recently been test-driving PRS guitars, and they are nice. Unfortunately, the name "PRS" commands a high price tag - as does "Gibson", which I still enjoy. I have spent a lot of time on a McCarty, and a bit of time on Mira's and a Custom 24. I'd like a Custom 22 if I go the high end route, but even in today's market they are not exactly cheap (though apparently can be had for $1800USD!?). I spent an hour straight standing with the McCarty, so I know that I won't hate the guitar for those longer sessions (thank you Matt's Music staff!).

I still enjoy playing single cuts, but part of me wants to switch it up a little bit. I spent time with a Tremonti SE, and that guitar was also kick ass - not on the same level as the USA guitars, but definitely not a slouch - I could rock one, and rock it hard. I've also had good experience with Agile guitars, and they have an LP w/ a contour and less of a heel, at a reasonable price. I could buy the Agile and the Tremonti and have some money left over for upgrades (that's at least $200 in J S Moores, bridge pickup swap per guitar.. stock pickups are fine though) and money for bills/repairs/living.

I kind of want something new in terms of body style, which is why the Custom 22 seems good - superstrat guitar, but with some traits of a les paul that I love. The tone isn't bad but the feel is really nice, which is what I'm going for. The switching options on the USA PRS (read: ability to coil tap) is really nice, and some guitars come with a 5-way which would be ideal for me. The import Singlecuts have a volume knob per pickup, which means my clean channel stays clean.

Enter the ESP Eclipse. Contour, 22 frets, 2 volume knobs, slimmer body, singlecut, and you can get it w/ duncans (and silverburst, oh my!). I haven't seen too many used ones, but the one time I've tried the LTD EC-1000, I dug it as it felt like my LP studio. Unfortunately, no LTD dealers that I'm aware of, and definitely no LTD or ESP Eclipse models floating around that I can try. I'd really like to, and it's a good halfway - the ESP is going to be pro quality, less costly then the PRS, and has features I like and am used to. I can't try one unless I drive to Toronto though.

Cliffs notes:
- I like high end guitars. I know what I do and don't like and can and can't live with.
- I like the idea of having two guitars for the price of one (who doesnt?!)
- I want a high end guitar, expensive
- I want two have two guitars, and that would cost around half of what the PRS would cost
- There's a middle ground (ESP Eclipse) in price and possibly quality
- *Nothing can happen until I sell the Sims.*

I need to sell my Sims before I can do anything. It was in its case for around a week or two, I pulled it out yesterday for a little bit and to teach a guitar lesson. It's a beautiful guitar, and I need the money it can bring in or an ideal trade.. but since it's semi-custom and people aren't familiar with the brand (and online, Sims' poor rep) it's not even getting bites . I'm thinking of the PRS for a bit of a change, good resale and a solid guitar. I'm thinking of going import - a used LTD EC-1000, + used tremonti SE, + new AL3200 is still under what most PRS Custom 22's go for these days (lets say around $1900).

I know a lot of people here think I'm crazy for flipping the Sims so quick, but I'm just not bonding with it enough. I'm torn between going high end and having 1 guitar I bond with, or going import/lower down the ladder and having 2 or 3 guitars I do bond with. It's also worth noting that I have a Gibson les paul custom to use right now, so I have the LP thing covered for the foreseeable future.

This is partially a vent, and partially a "my guitar world is upside down and I hate it, advice from the wise needed!" thread. I own 2 electrics and need to sell them both. I still have my Pacifica 812V w/ gig bag to sell, which would be a great 2nd guitar to someone, but no bites there either. The yamaha is tying up part of a bill, but I'd put the funds towards my next purchase if said purchase was deemed worthy.

In an ideal world, I'd sell both the guitars, use my friend's LP until AJC shipped me out a custom guitar, and I'd be set. Unfortunately, that's not real life right now haha.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

One option you probably haven't considered, would be to have the body of your Sims modified to something that suits you better. Granted, it will kill the resale value even more, but it may just net you the guitar you're looking for (assuming the shape is your only beef with it).


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Geeze... I hardly know what to say in the face of a confesion like this, but I will tell you what I know about my ESP Eclipse and the LTD EC-1000... who knows, maybe it'll help... 

I am currently playing an ESP Eclipse II as my main guitar. Mine came with EMGs but I swapped them out for Duncan P-Rails after owning it only a couple of weeks - I never seem to grove with active pups, don't know why... Anyway, it's a terrific instrument, with remarkable build quality. Very light, resonant, and easy to play... The P-Rails give it a wide variety of tones and it seems to complement any coil-tapping configuration I care to run.... I really like it as a live guitar. 

I was so impressed with it when I first bought it that I ran out and grabbed an LTD EC-1000 Deluxe as a backup... The EC-1000 Deluxe was not, however, as nice as the Eclipse II is.... First it was heavier - significantly so - and the finish felt "thicker" or "harder" or something... it's hard to describe... Anyway, the EC-1000 Deluxe had a 24 fret neck, where the Eclipse has 22 frets, and the EC-1000's neck felt a little thinner and more "cookie cutter" than the Eclipse's - it just wasn't as comfortable... I flipped the EC-1000 pretty fast, because I wasn't that thrilled with it; it was a perfectly fine guitar for the money, but very generic and uninspiring really, where I find the Eclipse a joy to play... 

Another guitar I've recently discovered that you might want to look at is the Made in Japan Mark Morton sig. Jackson Dominion... I picked one up recently and it's a really cool axe... It has a chambered mahogany body with a quilt maple top and a 24.5" scale, 22 fret, fairly substantial neck... TOM bridge, locking tuners, seperate V & T for each pickup controlling and a pair of SD 59 humbuckers with coil taps standard. It's very light and has a big, resonant tone reminiscent of a semi-hollow, and it plays very smoothly. The pickups suit it brilliantly, and the coil taps combined with the individual volume and tone controls mean you can wring a mess of tones out of it... It's got this weird shape, but it's very comfortable - I really like it. Between the Dominion and the Eclipse II, I'm very impressed with what Japan is doing recently - these guitars are different enough that they are doing their own thing, and doing it very well... I've owned five PRS guitars in the past - let them all go for various reasons over the years, but the bottom line with them was I found them great to play but tonally uninspiring... I still have a Custom Shop Les Paul, US Deluxe Strat and Tele and a couple Ernie Ball Music Man guitars besides my Eclipse and Dominion, but I think the Japanese guitars can easily hang with any of the production guitars being manufactured in North America today...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Me thinks you should have kept that blue top last year, and you would still be playing the crap out if it 

AJC


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda: You said that the Eclipse is coutour body? Are you sure? Never saw that!

Edit: Found a picture..sorry! You were right!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd stop selling it as a "custom" guitar to start with. Who wants to pay top dollar for something that was custom fit to someone else? It was made for you, so it's value is highest to you and quite a bit less to anyone else. Try selling it as a Sims hand-built guitar. The Sims experience without the Sims hassle.

I also think you flip stuff too fast.  Live with it for a few years. Build funds in the account and bootstrap your next guitar that way. So you're not facing this do-or-die situation with having to sell all your guitars to just fund the new one. It's a nice axe. Maybe not perfect, but far from horrible.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Brennan said:


> One option you probably haven't considered, would be to have the body of your Sims modified to something that suits you better. Granted, it will kill the resale value even more, but it may just net you the guitar you're looking for (assuming the shape is your only beef with it).


I have thought about that, but part of the design is where the neck joint is - great upper fret access, but the neck ends up being a little bit out there.



ajcoholic said:


> Me thinks you should have kept that blue top last year, and you would still be playing the crap out if it
> 
> AJC


Andrew, we're thinking the same thing.

I'd be a lot more inclined to keep the Sims if it were more enjoyable to play standing up. It feels great standing past the 12th fret, but I'm no lead machine and I do in fact like to practice chord work a little bit and do my "dirty breakdowns" around 1st and 4th frets as well. After the honeymoon period my initial plan was to hang onto it and try to grow to love it more, but when I find other guitars easier to play, I ask myself why I should keep a guitar that's less enjoyable to play (granted, more enjoyable to listen to) when I could be playing something that gives me more of what I want day in and day out.

I do have the guitar listed as semi-custom, because that's what it really is. If I didn't have to pay off the ole credit card, I would sell the Pacifica at whatever cost, pick up a used tremonti SE and play the snot out of it.

I'd also try to get the blue LP back from Andrew, but I think it's in the deathgrip haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Budda said:


> After the honeymoon period my initial plan was to hang onto it and try to grow to love it more, but when I find other guitars easier to play, *I ask myself why I should keep a guitar that's less enjoyable to play (granted, more enjoyable to listen to) when I could be playing something that gives me more of what I want day in and day out.*


You answered your own question right here:



> *If I didn't have to pay off the ole credit card*, I would sell the Pacifica at whatever cost, pick up a used tremonti SE and play the snot out of it.


Why don't you just wait until you're done school, gainfully employed, and able to buy and try without stressing your finances? You're going to take a bath on that Sims and if you've already got debt, especially credit card debt, you're literally throwing money away selling the Sims at a big loss right now.

You're young. The time to explore guitar options stretches out in front of you like a vast ocean. Patience grasshopper. Patience.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

iaresee said:


> You answered your own question right here:
> 
> 
> Why don't you just wait until you're done school, gainfully employed, and able to buy and try without stressing your finances? *You're going to take a bath on that Sims* and if you've already got debt, especially credit card debt, you're literally throwing money away selling the Sims at a big loss right now.


Thats what I'd be afraid of in your position. Unless you're lucky enough to find someone who knows about Sims guitars, and is looking for one, you're going to lose a lot of money trying to sell it. Thats just the nature of the beast with known custom guitars. Re-sale is always the killer.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

WEll..i got to say i agree with iaresse, you go trought guitars so fast and often it's crazy. if has a musician you can't accomodate yourself to instrument, you'll never be happy. the trick is to learn to play with any type of guitar out there. I own tele's, Strat's, LP's, Worlgangs, and i can switch between them all in a heart beat, they ALL have different neck specks and all, and it never bothered me realy. Like a lot have mentionned..you're not trying to get back what you paid for your SIMS...never gonna happen unfortunaly. Why?..not because of quality, but because it's Custom for YOU. the guitar is to your liking. I personnaly would pay much for it since it's realy not my color or even style of guitar, but like anything else, some will find it cool. if you wanna to sell it..you'll need to lower it WELL under the 2000$ mark unfortunally.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Budda, why don't you take a luthier's course? Might be a good move to save you from spending a lot of money from buying and flipping gear.

Build a guitar to your own liking.

Just a thought.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched your video on another thread Budda. LOWER YER STRAP! Problem solved.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I still have your Agile LP if you really miss it (you did mention Agile in your first post...not the same one, I am aware of that).

Being that I'm the caring type, I'd sell it it back to you for two-fiddy. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That Dave is a nice fellow, alterior motives aside 

Your in a tough spot and i think the best thing to do right now is nothing, just play what you have and maybe get the guitar back from Dave.
Once a bit of time is gone and the need to sell the Sims has passed it maybe something you want to play again.

Sometime things just burn a hole in your brain and you can't stop thinking about it, this is the time to stop and move on.
Revisit it in a few weeks and bet you see it in another light.
I go through this all the time where I am obsessed with something, I may want to buy it like my life depends on it but make myself wait a week. After a week goes by sometimes I can't remember what it was?

Give it time and concentrate on playing and the bands, don't sweat the gear.
How much did Eddie V and Stevie Ray's guitars cost?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

What Bevo said. In spades.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A question for those reading:

Do you have a #1 guitar that just always or nearly always gets the job done, is just a joy to play, and is the most rewarding guitar (hence the go-to position)? I don't feel like I do. 10 years of playing and I've never been in this situation before, I don't like it.

If I got the LP back, the Sims would be even more of a case queen lol. I would take it back though, I'd just have to move the Pacifica to do it. Horizon, I've thought about it for gits and shiggles, but I don't feel as passionate about actually learning how to build electric guitars as most builders do - I just like to play them! I did spend some time on my Sims, but even though the LPC weighs more, doesn't sound as good, and is much wider in the waist, I find it the more enjoyable guitar to play (I just mentioned 3 things about it I don't like LOL). Like I said, I gave the "keep it til you love it" thing consideration, but at the same time, I've played at least 5 guitars since owning it that I preferred to play.

I also don't think I'd have to take a total bath on selling the Sims - it may not be to everyone's style, I'm quite aware, but the guitar itself, regardless of name, isn't a cheap guitar. I've also got a price point I can't go any lower on.

Any generous forumites want to buy my pacifica for $250 and give it to their kids/coworkers/friends/spouses/that kid down the street who needs a guitar to learn on?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> Do you have a #1 guitar that just always or nearly always gets the job done, is just a joy to play, and is the most rewarding guitar (hence the go-to position)? I don't feel like I do. 10 years of playing and I've never been in this situation before, I don't like it.


It depends on the day of the week. I only own two electrics and some days one feels like the glove that fits so right and other days it's the other one. I mostly play the PRS because it's very versatile, but both my guitars shine for different reasons. They are very dissimilar in build and sound.

And it took me a lot longer than 10 years to find them. It was a slow search. Done with overlapping purchases so I could evaluate and understand what I liked and didn't like about different instruments. And it was done with cash. 



> I also don't think I'd have to take a total bath on selling the Sims - it may not be to everyone's style, I'm quite aware, but the guitar itself, regardless of name, isn't a cheap guitar. I've also got a price point I can't go any lower on.


No doubt patience will play a large part in the sale of that guitar. Does Sims run boards you can post it on? You need to advertise to people who know Sims and want Sims.

I can only speak from my experience with my Schecter here. That was a guitar I ordered from specs I choose. When I went to sell it I was struggling to get half of what I paid for it. It wasn't a Fender strat and it was built for me. Both played against me. Your Sims is very much the same -- it's not a name brand everyone recognizes and the options were picked by you. Plus, no matter how new it looks: it's always going to be used to the guy who buys it from you. Resisting the urge to parallel with virginity here...so hard to resist...so many jokes...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jokes are good!

You had a custom shop Schecter?!?!?!? (thread derail) pics and specs and story? lol

I'm not going down to say $1200 just to make the sale lol


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Sell it and get a Squire )


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a Squier! ... 6.5ish hours away.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Bevo said:


> That Dave is a nice fellow, alterior motives aside
> 
> Your in a tough spot and i think the best thing to do right now is nothing, just play what you have and maybe get the guitar back from Dave.
> Once a bit of time is gone and the need to sell the Sims has passed it maybe something you want to play again.
> ...


There is some wisdom


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

My JP7 is my number 1 but it was not always like that, when I got it I loved it and could not put it down.
After a month it just didn't get played as much as I went to my Jackson, then I got the Hagstrom and could not put it down.

2 months ago I changed the strings to 11-59 and the guitar is so much better, not sure if its the strings but wow.
I just love it and it will be a keeper.

One guitar I have that I never play but will never sell is my SZ320 Ibanez, it is just such a nice guitar.
I keep it in the bag and play it once in a blue moon, this is fine with me.

I have 3 guitars, 1 I don't play, one I seldom play and the last I always play. For me 7 strings and my new 3 channel amp allow me to play everything I want.

Back to your Sims, maybe you need to put it on E-bay, lots more lookers out there.
Another option is to bring it to the 12th Fret in Toronto and sell it on consignment, they love those types of guitars and expensive is not a problem for that shop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Budda said:


> You had a custom shop Schecter?!?!?!? (thread derail) pics and specs and story? lol


Present tense: have. It was my first nice guitar and for a long time my only guitar. It joined me near the end of my high school days and stayed with me through university.



No guitar is perfect. They call come with quirks. Some days I like my PRS best, some days my Schecter. And some days I just switch to change what my hands are touching because it puts you in a different head space. Enjoy your Sims, plan for your PRS purchase in the future.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo said:


> That Dave is a nice fellow, alterior motives aside


Bevo..I really don't have any alterior motives here. I just want to help Budda through this conundrum.
I like the Agile very much, but I do have 2 other guitars. 

Budda... PM me if you want to consider my offer. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bev, the Sims is perfect on paper - just not in physical reality. The specs are all right, all there - but the design didn't translate them to "this guitar is untouchable" - because a $500 import pretty much surpassed it in terms of comfort.

I love playing it sitting down, but do 70-90% of my playing standing up. It's all very well and good to be told "just hold onto it, play it, and see how it goes" - I did that, I left the Agile in it's case (because I knew which one would get more play time), I have tried to love it, I love its sound and look, but not so much it's feel.

How can I concentrate on playing in bands when I don't want to bring my best guitar to jam sessions, and end up bringing something else?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> A question for those reading:
> 
> Do you have a #1 guitar that just always or nearly always gets the job done, is just a joy to play, and is the most rewarding guitar (hence the go-to position)? I don't feel like I do. 10 years of playing and I've never been in this situation before, I don't like it.
> 
> ...


Friend, I played for almost forty years before I could justify getting the "guitar of my dreams" and at that it's just a run-of-the-mill LP Std. As for my "go to" guitar, I can adapt to, and equally love, my Tele, LP, Tokai LC, SG, Godin, Yamaki ....... regardless of scale length, string gauge, belly cut, 50's, 60's, thick/thin neck - what have you.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Present tense: have. It was my first nice guitar and for a long time my only guitar. It joined me near the end of my high school days and stayed with me through university.
> 
> 
> 
> No guitar is perfect. They call come with quirks. Some days I like my PRS best, some days my Schecter. And some days I just switch to change what my hands are touching because it puts you in a different head space. Enjoy your Sims, plan for your PRS purchase in the future.


Nice guitars eh !!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Dave just having fun with you.

Budda, I feel your pain and your in a tough spot, wish I could help!
Do you trust any of your local shops to sell it on consignment?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I trust one of them, I can ask them if they'd do it. I've seen used gear for sale there, not sure if it was on consignment or not. Never hurts to ask though!

Allthumbs, that's quite a while. I know who's building my "dream guitar", just not sure when - kinda happened once already, but I was a greedy-guts who didn't want to settle on any aspect lol. I'm trying to find the stunner that's most of the way there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Bevo said:


> Dave just having fun with you.


That is what I thought actually...all is well.

<Cough>I also have some lakeside property in an Arizona desert if you are interested.<Cough>

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Can't really offer you any advise that hasn't already been given Justin. If it were me until you are_ absolutely_ sure of what you want I'd stay away from any kind of custom made guitar. Go out and play as many different makes and models as you can and work it out from there. Once you've narrowed it down take a deep breath and WAIT until you find a good used one. If worst comes to worst you won't take the big hit if you have to re-sell.

edit: as for the consignment suggestion I'd say last resort. They're going to want their cut, and it won't be small, and God knows what's going to happen to it in the store. We're not talking about a Mexican Strat here. (not that there's anything wrong with them).


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice! I've often wondered if I should have gone with a maple fret board...the one yours looks really nice. We should start a new thread to talk about these!




davetcan said:


> Nice guitars eh !!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

davetcan is right about the consignment. I wouldn't do it. I already told you what I think when I bumped your ad in the For Sale thread. You're crazy to sell it. You say it doesn't feel right. I say it's just different from what you're used to. When you master it, it's going to destroy every other guitar you mentioned in this thread. By the way, your first post in this thead is very revealing in several respects. Luckily you've already received great advice. Follow it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> I trust one of them, I can ask them if they'd do it. I've seen used gear for sale there, not sure if it was on consignment or not. Never hurts to ask though!
> 
> Allthumbs, that's quite a while. I know who's building my "dream guitar", just not sure when - kinda happened once already, but I was a greedy-guts who didn't want to settle on any aspect lol. I'm trying to find the stunner that's most of the way there.


S'cool. I didn't offer that up as sage advice or anything ...... fact is these are the years for you to get your toys - I graduated from Western and was married with a ready-made family a year after that and that was all she wrote until the kids were grown (and the 1st wife was gone) THEN I could get some toys!

So actually .............. I guess I'm jealous.............................


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Can't really offer you any advise that hasn't already been given Justin. If it were me until you are_ absolutely_ sure of what you want I'd stay away from any kind of custom made guitar. Go out and play as many different makes and models as you can and work it out from there. Once you've narrowed it down take a deep breath and WAIT until you find a good used one. If worst comes to worst you won't take the big hit if you have to re-sell.
> 
> edit: as for the consignment suggestion I'd say last resort. They're going to want their cut, and it won't be small, and God knows what's going to happen to it in the store. We're not talking about a Mexican Strat here. (not that there's anything wrong with them).


I'm giving strong thoughts to building up my under-$700-guitars arsenal (a couple agile LP's, Tremonti SE, LTD EC, Peavey Rotor).

I do know what I want, I was just under the impression that this guitar would be closer then it actually is. Add 1/4 of an inch to the body and have the balance closer to the classical position and I'd like it that much more lol. *sigh* I just want to be fully satisfied with what I'm playing, I didn't think I'd be asking for much because it's happened before.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Id only go this route if you play in a lot of places where gear gets stolen or damaged. I'd rather have 2 great guitars than 5 mdeiocre ones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Id only go this route if you play in a lot of places where gear gets stolen or damaged. I'd rather have 2 great guitars than 5 mdeiocre ones.


I've been using good guitars for the last 4 or 5 years, so it's a bit hard to imagine stepping down instead of up or over. I like the thought of lots of guitars, but I like the thought of the good stuff too. As I said, right now I just want a guitar I love to play whenever I pick it up, save for when the strings are old.

Edit: so I spent a little time playing the Sims. I'm pretty much fighting it just to get it to stay in a position I want. I've learned I do not really like flat-top guitars, and while this one has a raised center it's not an arched top like a Les Paul or some superstrats. The more I played it, the more I wanted it to be something it's not. I might have gotten a different neck profile if I had known ahead of time that the guitar was going to be as thin as it is. Like I've said time and time again, the components are great but this guitar just does not bond with me. The weight is nice, the tone is amazing, the looks are fantastic, but it more or less stops there for me, unfortunately. If it were less of a hassle to simply rock out on the guitar and enjoy it, I'd at least continue to entertain the thought of keeping it. I need something else (and it's a damn shame). Lesson learned, I think.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Edit: so I spent a little time playing the Sims. I'm pretty much fighting it just to get it to stay in a position I want. I've learned I do not really like flat-top guitars, and while this one has a raised center it's not an arched top like a Les Paul or some superstrats. The more I played it, the more I wanted it to be something it's not. I might have gotten a different neck profile if I had known ahead of time that the guitar was going to be as thin as it is. Like I've said time and time again, the components are great but this guitar just does not bond with me. The weight is nice, the tone is amazing, the looks are fantastic, but it more or less stops there for me, unfortunately. If it were less of a hassle to simply rock out on the guitar and enjoy it, I'd at least continue to entertain the thought of keeping it. I need something else (and it's a damn shame). Lesson learned, I think.


Hopefully it's not just the fact that it's a little neck heavy that's getting to you, a good no slip strap will take care of that. I've got a strap with sheepskin backing that i use for a couple of my neck heavy beauties, really comfortably and locks into position very nicely.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's a combination of a bit neck heavy, body's thinner then I'd like, the scale feels longer then it actually is, wider string spacing then I'd prefer, the guitar doesn't sit where I want it to when I hold the neck where I want it to be.. PRS Custom 22 or McCarty are ideal at this point - features I like about LP's, features I like about superstrats, and I've played a McCarty long enough to know that I do get on with it. There's a gorgeous Custom 22 on ebay right now for $2K, emerald green, birds, my dream Cu22 haha.. can't get it though.

It all boils down to comfort, and this guitar just does not have nearly enough of it for me. That bugs me, since on paper and from checking the site I figured it would be everything I want in my custom singlecut, but it's not close enough. I just want a guitar I enjoy playing more, and this guitar isn't it. The kicker about your "main guitar" not being satisfying? What exactly are you supposed to play to deal with the frustration? You want your go-to guitar, so that you can beat the hell out of the strings, play loud, have pinch harmonics leap out at you and feel your 160bpm 8th note palm mutes rumble in your chest, but alas... not so much! Sure the 11.5lb-ish boat-anchor LP Custom gets partway there, but only in that it's comfier to play than the Singlecut...


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> The kicker about your "main guitar" not being satisfying? What exactly are you supposed to play to deal with the frustration? You want your go-to guitar, so that you can beat the hell out of the strings, play loud, have pinch harmonics leap out at you and feel your 160bpm 8th note palm mutes rumble in your chest, but alas... not so much! Sure the 11.5lb-ish boat-anchor LP Custom gets partway there, but only in that it's comfier to play than the Singlecut...


Thing is..most people will have trouble sympatizing with you since, i personnaly never saw a musician so hard to please guitar wise..LOL. Since i've known you, every guitar you had seem to had something wrong with them..so you keep flipping gear.. U realy need to get into a store where you know the owner or sale rep...sit down..and plays a SHIT load of guitar, right now, you don't know what you like it seems.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Budda said:


> It's a combination of a bit neck heavy, body's thinner then I'd like, the scale feels longer then it actually is, wider string spacing then I'd prefer, the guitar doesn't sit where I want it to when I hold the neck where I want it to be.. PRS Custom 22 or McCarty are ideal at this point - features I like about LP's, features I like about superstrats, and I've played a McCarty long enough to know that I do get on with it. There's a gorgeous Custom 22 on ebay right now for $2K, emerald green, birds, my dream Cu22 haha.. can't get it though.


Whatever you do: don't check the 12th Fret's used page right now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

al3d said:


> Thing is..most people will have trouble sympatizing with you since, i personnaly never saw a musician so hard to please guitar wise..LOL. Since i've known you, every guitar you had seem to had something wrong with them..so you keep flipping gear.. U realy need to get into a store where you know the owner or sale rep...sit down..and plays a SHIT load of guitar, right now, you don't know what you like it seems.


Alain, thing is I did sit down and play a few guitars, and found out what I like - PRS USA models.



iaresee said:


> Whatever you do: don't check the 12th Fret's used page right now.


Too late haha - that's what happens when you're up at 3am and you're not one for TV or movies lol

Edit: a couple of guys on another board had an excellent point - pay off the debt first, then look at the gear options. Basic plan of action: sell Sims/Pacifica (they both need to go), re-acquire the Agile (thanks SO much Dave!), pay off the credit card and take it from there.

Still at square one of stuff needs to sell. Debating bringing the Sims to a pawn shop Just to see what they offer, haha


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Justin...don't bring it at a pawnshop..you'll get 500$ if not less. Sims is not a gutiar company..AND it's quite an unusuall model.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm just curious on the offer, no pawnshop is going to give me enough for anything - curiosity wants to know haha


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If you are going to be a serial gear flipper, you have to learn the rules. Never, never, never say anything negative about a guitar you are trying to sell (too late for this one). And get a cool blanket to use as a background for your guitar pics


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Scottone said:


> If you are going to be a serial gear flipper, you have to learn the rules. Never, never, never say anything negative about a guitar you are trying to sell (too late for this one). And get a cool blanket to use as a background for your guitar pics


Yeah...i agree on this one..with all the negative comments Justin has said on this SIMS...it's a dud now. even in his for sale thread...but we learn from experience...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scottone said:


> ............ And get a cool blanket to use as a background for your guitar pics


GOOD ONE !!...You know....there might just be a niche market for selling cool blankets to members of this forum. 
Budda...a way for you to make a few extra bucks by being entrepreneurial. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Slightly off topic from your other guitars you've mentioned here, but have you ever tried an Explorer? They are missing a big piece of body right around the spot that seems to annoy you.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the last time I tried one it was a Peavey Rotor, and even though I played it sitting down I found it to be comfortable. I haven't forgotten about that guitar, and at $400 new it's not a bad call.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Sitting down they play OK, I have to admit I don't like to play mine sitting down. Standing up is where the real money is on this body style. The way it hangs on the body is hard to beat, probably due to the V cut right around where you are running into trouble.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just get a JP7 

Still think you should look at the consignment option..


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> Yeah...i agree on this one..with all the negative comments Justin has said on this SIMS...it's a dud now. even in his for sale thread...but we learn from experience...


Unfortunately this is the case. Some better reasons to sell are "have to put a roof on the house", "have to buy my girlfriend an engagement ring", etc.. all the while maintaining that the guitar is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Bev, tried the JP7, no dice haha. I like the thought of the explorer body type for the balancing of it.

I may very well end up trading the guitar for two USA fenders w/ upgrades (white strat, black tele), it's the only offer I have for the guitar right now.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Budda said:


> Bev, tried the JP7, no dice haha. I like the thought of the explorer body type for the balancing of it.
> 
> I may very well end up trading the guitar for two USA fenders w/ upgrades (white strat, black tele), it's the only offer I have for the guitar right now.


dude..go for it...you will NEVER get a better offer then that for sure. and the fender stuff at least can be sold in a jiffy


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Have you tried talking to Simms to see if he knows someone who may be interested in it? A lot of builders will advertise used instruments for their clients. Barring that, I agree that trading for the Fenders may be your best bet (if you absolutely can't live with the thing).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't tried talking to Patrick about selling it back to him or him advertising it, but his reputation is pretty bad unfortunately, so I'm not too hopeful on that front.

The thing about the Fenders is that they're pretty much loaded to the gills with seymour duncan stacked singles - most guys want their teles and strats to have the ability to quack in there somewhere haha.

Right now the Fenders are the best bet.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just change the pick ups then?

Lots of single coils around for a great price, actualy just throw them in the case.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Peter said:


> Sitting down they play OK, I have to admit I don't like to play mine sitting down. Standing up is where the real money is on this body style. The way it hangs on the body is hard to beat, probably due to the V cut right around where you are running into trouble.


I like playing mine (a Dean Z, actually, but same/same) - sitting or standing. It was my go-to guitar for a couple of years, till I hit my Tele phase 6 months ago. Very comfortable either way, which is one of the reason I bought it instead of a V, which I think are awful to sit with. 

The one problem I see with the Explorer style is you can't prop it up against an amp, you pretty well need a stand or put it back in the case. Which is probably not a bad thing, breaking a bad habit and all.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> I haven't tried talking to Patrick about selling it back to him or him advertising it, but his reputation is pretty bad unfortunately, so I'm not too hopeful on that front.
> 
> The thing about the Fenders is that they're pretty much loaded to the gills with seymour duncan stacked singles - most guys want their teles and strats to have the ability to quack in there somewhere haha.
> 
> Right now the Fenders are the best bet.


If those stacked singles happen to be Duckbuckers then you'll have plenty of quack - a fav pickup of mine that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> If those stacked singles happen to be Duckbuckers then you'll have plenty of quack - a fav pickup of mine that.


I think the strat has a duckbucker in the middle - seymour duncan kit, JB jr, duckbucker?, lil' '59. I love the JB/59 combo, so I'm pretty sure it's going to scream like a banshee. My only beef with strats is the volume knob placement


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Ever thought about getting the PRS CE-22? you can find em pretty cheap on craigslist and their a work horse. Same electronics as the custom with a bolt on neck. mines been my go to guitar for almost 15 years. Just a thought...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

canadian tyler said:


> Ever thought about getting the PRS CE-22? you can find em pretty cheap on craigslist and their a work horse. Same electronics as the custom with a bolt on neck. mines been my go to guitar for almost 15 years. Just a thought...


yes actually, the thought has crossed my mind more than once. $1200 is easier to swallow then $2000 haha. The only possible concern I have about the CE is the fact that its an alder body with maple neck. That still sounds good, I'm just more used to the mahogany body w/ maple cap and mahogany neck sounds. I also looked up the Standard 22 model, and noticed it's all mahogany - so are some of the AL-3100's.

I'd get Jon Moore to wind me something to make the Alder body sound closer to a mahogany body with the CE22, which I'm sure is possible.


----------



## canadian tyler (Jul 7, 2009)

Budda said:


> yes actually, the thought has crossed my mind more than once. $1200 is easier to swallow then $2000 haha. The only possible concern I have about the CE is the fact that its an alder body with maple neck. That still sounds good, I'm just more used to the mahogany body w/ maple cap and mahogany neck sounds. I also looked up the Standard 22 model, and noticed it's all mahogany - so are some of the AL-3100's.
> 
> I'd get Jon Moore to wind me something to make the Alder body sound closer to a mahogany body with the CE22, which I'm sure is possible.


My CE has a mohagany body, but its an earlier one. you can probably still find one if you look pre 95. A little harder to find but still a great guitar.


----------

